# Broken cassette tape. Remember them?



## ebonyruffles (Mar 5, 2006)

Calling all old coots!  I have a very old audio cassette of my brother singing. The end of the tape came off the spool & is inside. I know I have to take the 5 small screws out to get the case open then there's supposed to be a clip on the spool to hook the end of the tape back into. Does anyone know detailed instructions on exactly how to do this? Pictures? I have a crappy tape to practice on first to make sure I can do it.
This is the last of 7 tapes waiting to be digitized for safekeeping. I know there are places that do this but I want to try it myself.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://dancurtis.ca/2009/09/09/how-to-salvage-a-damaged-audio-cassette/

http://www.ehow.com/how_114047_fix-audiocassettes.html

http://dancurtis.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/audio-cassette-2.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bf/Cassetteinternals.jpg


----------



## ebonyruffles (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome! Especially the nice close up picture. Tape is saved! Thanks so much!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome. 

Thought you would like the close up.


----------

